# Islay Mary Has Arrived



## meandmrb2011

Hey ladies.

Just a quick message, will update when i get home. My little cherubkin arrived via elcs at 1242. She is a little chunk , but surprised us all by only weighing in at 8lb5 , 20" . Thank you all for kind words and support in this pregnancy!!!xx


----------



## NatalieBelle

Congratulations!


----------



## 1stB4by

Congratulations  was thinking about you today hoping all was going well.
Lovely name too (my most favourite island, where we got married) xx


----------



## Hope2302

Awesome news. Congratulations.x


----------



## stellacane

Congratulations!


----------



## Rozz1e1

Congratulations huni :-D hope baba is well and your healing well :-D <3 cxxx


----------



## AdriansMama

Congrats !! &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;


----------



## Joygrrr

Yey! Congrats xxxx


----------



## little_lady

Yay! How exciting! But what, only 8lb5, what a letdown hahaha.

Hope your recovery is good hun x x


----------



## jewelstar

Yay!!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## EmmaM2

Congratulations, can't believe she is only 8lb 5! Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## SharonF

Congratulations! Beautiful name! Enjoy her! X


----------



## dizzy65

Congrats!!!


----------



## RosieB1977

YAY!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## NMona

congratsxxx


----------



## mardy

Awww congratulations! Lovely name as well. Well done you! xxxxx


----------



## hungary97

What a gorgeous name congrats does it feel good having all that weight out of you x


----------



## Agiboma

congrats hun


----------



## Smanderson

Congratulations :flower: x


----------



## MrsHippo

Congratulations :o)


----------



## LuvallmyH

Congrats!


----------



## RKW

Massive congratulations!!! :0) beautiful name x


----------



## Piggie669

congratulations


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats! :)


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Congratulations! Hope you have a nice smooth recovery.


----------



## babylou

Congratulations!


----------



## Bubsta

Congratulations! X


----------



## Little Ducky

Congratulations, been following your posts :)


----------



## ispeakinsongs

congrats xx


----------



## sunnyday123

Congrats!! so pleased for you :) xx


----------



## meandmrb2011

Thank you ladies. Islay is a little star sleeps at least 4hrs at a time . or lies thrre awakw watching the world go by. . . Im just about to shake up her little world and bath her ... we will see how well those lungs work then lol xx


----------



## nicksi27

Congratulations ..... so pleased for you. What a beautiful name. I bet you're soooo glad the wait is over, enjoy every minute xx


----------



## AP

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kathy31

Many congratulations to you! Love the name you've chosen. Now due date chum, I am supremely jealous that you have your baby and I am still waiting!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## runnergrl

Congrats honey! so glad she's here!! <3


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations! Glad all went well. xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Congrats hun !!!! :)


----------



## LEXUS09

Congrats hun......so excited for you! Wait, she weighed what??? That goes to show how accurate they are. Nevertheless, I know you are so happy and proud. Hugs & kisses!


----------



## little_lady

You're next Lexus!!


----------



## LEXUS09

little_lady said:


> You're next Lexus!!

I really hope so, lol!!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hey ladies , thanks for the replies !! The scan wasn't too far out , they had estimated 9lb8 at term and I was 8lb5 at 38wks . To be fair she also looks a lot bigger than the 8lb5. And definitely feels it !! :haha: she is a little star though and has settled into the family like she has been here for years not days !! :cloud9:


----------



## PrincessBree

Gorgeous pic hun she looks perfect!xx


----------



## LEXUS09

meandmrb2011 said:


> Hey ladies , thanks for the replies !! The scan wasn't too far out , they had estimated 9lb8 at term and I was 8lb5 at 38wks . To be fair she also looks a lot bigger than the 8lb5. And definitely feels it !! :haha: she is a little star though and has settled into the family like she has been here for years not days !! :cloud9:

No matter the weight, she is beautiful. Congrats again hun!


----------



## kareha

Congratulations! I'm just a bit jealous you had your LO already and I could have mine literally any day but that stills seems so far off.


----------



## meandmrb2011

kareha said:


> Congratulations! I'm just a bit jealous you had your LO already and I could have mine literally any day but that stills seems so far off.

Hoping you are holding your l.o soon :hugs:


----------

